# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux >  Barmes des volution de rang...

## nikalkal

Bonjour,

je voulais savoir quel est le barme des volutions de rang.

Je m'explique: j'tais Membre du club et comme j'ai pas mal post ce mois-i, j'ai dpass les 100 messages et je me suis dis choute j'vais passer  un rang suprieur mais non.

Comment ca se passe en fait?

----------


## ggnore

Un peu plus haut sur cette mme page
http://www.developpez.net/forums/showthread.php?t=1

----------


## Baptiste Wicht

Ce lien n'est plus  jour depuis le nouveau forum puisque depuis celui-ci, on devient membre  50 messages et plus  100...

----------


## nikalkal

Ok merci, je ne savais pas comment effectuer ma recherche en fait y avait pas besoin.
Juste lire le topic static de prsentation.

@+

----------


## Marc Lussac

De toute faon ca sera chang, et la discussion n'aura pas lieu ici

----------

